# Dollar Tree Store, inc has officially been Buck Broken



## T_Holygrail_Jesuschrist 2 (Sep 29, 2021)

https://twitter.com/CBSEveningNews/status/1443372574080131078 
BREAKING THE BUCK: Dollar Tree, the store where nearly everything sells for $1, is now raising prices by up to 50 cents on some items to cover rising costs.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Sep 29, 2021)

YOU HAD ONE JOB!


----------



## The Last Stand (Sep 29, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> YOU HAD ONE JOB!


Does that mean their employees get double pay as well? Or halved?


----------



## Jack Awful (Sep 29, 2021)

This is Biden's America


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 29, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Does that mean their employees get double pay as well? Or halved?


They get paid $1.50


----------



## Resident Evil (Sep 29, 2021)

>mfw watching my perfectly planned no debt budget go out the window when the shit ramen I trade with my dorm mates increases by a singular dollar 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## beautiful person (Sep 29, 2021)

Sad day


----------



## Pissmaster (Sep 29, 2021)

Oh , it's real.  Props to whichever shitposter at CBS came up with that one



https://archive.md/LZuWb


----------



## Niggernerd (Sep 29, 2021)

Does this mean Five Below will be 6 above?!?!?


----------



## The Cunting Death (Sep 29, 2021)

Oh I thought they were selling Buck Breaking there


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Sep 29, 2021)

What the hell can you buy for a dollar?!


----------



## Pissmaster (Sep 29, 2021)

Iron Jaguar said:


> What the hell can you buy for a dollar?!


scissors
pack of playing cards
3 liter bottle of faygo


----------



## Niggernerd (Sep 29, 2021)

Pissmaster said:


> scissors
> pack of playing cards
> 3 liter bottle of faygo


A fun juggalo friday night


----------



## The Last Stand (Sep 29, 2021)

Iron Jaguar said:


> What the hell can you buy for a dollar?!


Snacks.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Sep 29, 2021)

Pissmaster said:


> Oh , it's real.  Props to whichever shitposter at CBS came up with that one
> 
> View attachment 2581781
> https://archive.md/LZuWb


$1.50 for broken bucks is serious business


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Sep 29, 2021)

Shit nigga I thought you meant they had the DVD in stock!


----------



## Freya (Sep 29, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Does that mean their employees get double pay as well? Or halved?


that would be communism


----------



## The golden neckbeard (Sep 29, 2021)

A decade ago i used to do all my grocery shopping there.

Literally you could get steaks, porkchops,  and chickens invididually packed.  They had their own brand and they didn't taste too bad either...they were weigh proportionally and generally an institutional cut

Cans of Chef-boyardee and shit for $1.

 A dozen eggs and 6 pack of bacon for $1 each

4 packs of Soda for $1

I used to walk out of there with a full cart and only a $35 bill. Good feeling. Sad that the twenty somethings today will  never know.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Sep 29, 2021)

The golden neckbeard said:


> I used to walk out of there with a full cart and only a $35 bill. Good feeling. Sad that the twenty somethings today will  never know.


You can go to costco and get a 60 pack of ramen for 7 dollars.
5 dollar whole chickens
5 dollar rack of ribs
loads of take and bake food
10 dollar pizza too.


----------



## The golden neckbeard (Sep 29, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> You can go to costco and get a 60 pack of ramen for 7 dollars.
> 5 dollar whole chickens
> 5 dollar rack of ribs
> loads of take and bake food
> 10 dollar pizza too.



Costco wasn't nearby, plus the membership thing is gay and a total waste of cash for someone just trying to spend $50 in the store every two weeks.

Dollar tree was fine and the best deal you could literally find. I spent the vast part of my 20's making under $10.50 an hour before i wised up and spending only $25 or so a week was essential to my budget. At dollar tree you got a full cart


Everything there was of good quality at the time, i cannot speak for that today tho.


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Sep 29, 2021)

Are there any true national chain dollar stores left now? I think Dollar Tree was the last one.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Sep 29, 2021)

Pissmaster said:


> Oh , it's real.  Props to whichever shitposter at CBS came up with that one
> 
> View attachment 2581781
> https://archive.md/LZuWb


This is how Joe Biden plans to pay for the illegal immigrants.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Sep 30, 2021)

Iron Jaguar said:


> What the hell can you buy for a dollar?!


A microwaveable cheeseburger that tastes like sadness


----------



## drfuzzyballs (Sep 30, 2021)

I can tell the kids today that I'm old enough to remember 97 cent stores.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Sep 30, 2021)

The golden neckbeard said:


> A decade ago i used to do all my grocery shopping there.
> 
> Literally you could get steaks, porkchops,  and chickens invididually packed.  They had their own brand and they didn't taste too bad either...they were weigh proportionally and generally an institutional cut
> 
> ...


I only noticed food needing refrigeration in the last few years and then it’s only the most disgusting microwave meals, hot pocket like things, questionable sandwich meat and cheeses. I’ve never seen individually packaged raw meat. Maybe things vary regionally. But the Dollar Stores I’ve been in seem to find worse refrigerated food choices than the nastiest independent gas stations. 

But, Dollar Tree is great for gift bags, party decorations and balloons.


----------



## Un Platano (Sep 30, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> I only noticed food needing refrigeration in the last few years and then it’s only the most disgusting microwave meals, hot pocket like things, questionable sandwich meat and cheeses. I’ve never seen individually packaged raw meat. Maybe things vary regionally. But the Dollar Stores I’ve been in seem to find worse refrigerated food choices than the nastiest independent gas stations.
> 
> But, Dollar Tree is great for gift bags, party decorations and balloons.


Last I heard about any raw meat from dollar stores, it was "steak" from a few years ago. And by that, they meant it was an even cheaper version of steakums.


----------



## Chandler Bing (Sep 30, 2021)

Resident Evil said:


> >mfw watching my perfectly planned no debt budget go out the window when the shit ramen I trade with my dorm mates increases by a singular dollar
> View attachment 2581758


You actually went to indoctrination camp aka college???



Biden gonna erase your debt?

Lol


----------



## Dysnomia (Sep 30, 2021)

There's a lot of independent dollar stores that already do this. The Chinese ones have for ages. 



Marissa Moira said:


> You can go to costco and get a 60 pack of ramen for 7 dollars.
> 5 dollar whole chickens
> 5 dollar rack of ribs
> loads of take and bake food
> 10 dollar pizza too.



Don't you have to pay yearly to use their store?


----------



## Crazedking (Sep 30, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> You can go to costco and get a 60 pack of ramen for 7 dollars.
> 5 dollar whole chickens
> 5 dollar rack of ribs
> loads of take and bake food
> 10 dollar pizza too.


my local groceries used to have 10$ for 2 cooked whole chicken. Best fucking deal. Eat some the wings, drums and skin off these right after doing the groceries. Then id just save the breast for whatever (fried rice, club sandwich, etc). Rest of scraps/bones would get cooked for some chicken noodle soup. 

Now these fuckers are up to 10$ each, 18$ for 2 deal. Fucking crazy.


----------



## Mr. Pestilence (Sep 30, 2021)

Damn that's a fucking shame, I get most of my groceries there. Y'all can shit talk the quality of the food but it's honestly not too bad. They sell whole boxed milk there that can fucking sit room temp for a year and not spoil on you, that's some handy shit to have sitting around if things go belly up. You can also get individually wrapped fish there cheaper (except tilapia) than what you could buy in bulk from Walmart.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Sep 30, 2021)

Two of them just opened up in the town next to me lol


----------



## SSj_Ness (Sep 30, 2021)

Well shit.


----------



## Pissmaster (Sep 30, 2021)

Dysnomia said:


> Don't you have to pay yearly to use their store?


Yup.  Things aren't even necessarily cheaper there, either.  The best reason to shop at Costco is to abuse their generous return policy, which you absolutely _should _take full advantage of.  It doesn't apply to absolutely everything, but most things have a "satisfaction guaranteed" return policy, which means you can return everything classified as that indefinitely.  TVs and computers don't apply, but just about everything else, even game consoles, somehow do.

Also, can confirm, Dollar Tree food is fine.  Memes aside, it's honestly a pretty good store.

Now, Big Lots, that's where you go if you want to get cursed groceries.  Same goes for Ollie's Bargain Outlet.  Everything Ollie's sells is cursed.


----------



## The Lawgiver (Sep 30, 2021)

Niggernerd said:


> Does this mean Five Below will be 6 above?!?!?


five below has not only stopped carrying a lot of cool/weird overstock dealshit like both dollar tree and they used to but they now have entire swaths of the store for products that are 10 dollars and they raised the shit offbrand electronics up to 6 dollars (5.55 plus tax) and last time I was in there there was a new section for items over 20 dollars. Dollar tree was literally the last discount/overstock chain with a price that kept the price as advertised and the past year or so and still somehow get interesting cheap exclusive novelty items and sell surprisingly quality glassware (unless that's changed) This act WILL open the floodgates of price increases till it's literally another dollar general in everything but name.


----------



## sasazuka (Sep 30, 2021)

Dollarama in Canada has been selling items up to $4 Canadian for year (and I think there might even be some $5 items; if there aren't, I'm sure they're coming soon). Dollar Tree is late to the "no longer limited to $1" dollar store party.

We have Dollar Tree in Canada too but I think the top price is at least $1.25 Canadian (and I haven't been inside one of those stores in a while so it may be higher than that now).



The golden neckbeard said:


> A decade ago i used to do all my grocery shopping there.
> 
> Literally you could get steaks, porkchops,  and chickens invididually packed.  They had their own brand and they didn't taste too bad either...they were weigh proportionally and generally an institutional cut



Interesting. Canadian Dollar Tree doesn't stock fresh meat or produce. Neither does Dollarama. I think the nationwide Canadian discount chain closest to a dollar store that sells fresh meat is Giant Tiger.


----------



## The Lawgiver (Sep 30, 2021)

sasazuka said:


> Interesting. Canadian Dollar Tree doesn't stock fresh meat or produce. Neither does Dollarama. I think the nationwide Canadian discount chain closest to a dollar store that sells fresh meat is Giant Tiger.


I never trusted dollar tree food or meat but it's apperently just like overstock purchases or some shit instead of actual skeevy stuff which makes me wonder what and why the fuck foods getting so damn expensive if theres so much of it ending up at dollar tree for a literal dollar



Pissmaster said:


> Now, Big Lots, that's where you go if you want to get cursed groceries.  Same goes for Ollie's Bargain Outlet.  Everything Ollie's sells is cursed.


I remember back in the 2000s big lots had actual cool shit there but now I haven't bothered to go there in forever
When I was a kid a biglots competitor "amazing savings" went out of business and I got a lot of ZOIDS and shit from there for super fucking cheap. This also happened in the 2000s.

Ollies is literally the only store I've seen actual significant discounts on shit aside from Dollar tree the past 5 years and it's fucking insane because neither really seem to carry anything I immediately need when I need it.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Sep 30, 2021)

The Lawgiver said:


> five below has not only stopped carrying a lot of cool/weird overstock dealshit like both dollar tree and they used to but they now have entire swaths of the store for products that are 10 dollars and they raised the shit offbrand electronics up to 6 dollars (5.55 plus tax) and last time I was in there there was a new section for items over 20 dollars.


Yeah 5 Below used to sell games for 5 bucks and it was easy as hell to get replacement cables there. They were still selling PS1 games when the PS4 was out and had the best deadstock shit that you could find.

I found a bunch of Full Metal Alchemist gatcha figures there.


----------



## The Last Stand (Sep 30, 2021)

Now I can finally be like the women I idolize:

Back in my day, there was a store where everything was a dollar. Then, somebody took a knee...


----------



## AnimuGinger (Sep 30, 2021)

The Lawgiver said:


> I never trusted dollar tree food or meat but it's apperently just like overstock purchases or some shit instead of actual skeevy stuff which makes me wonder what and why the fuck foods getting so damn expensive if theres so much of it ending up at dollar tree for a literal dollar


The meat is generally processed garbage with the legal maximum amount of water added.


----------



## The Lawgiver (Sep 30, 2021)

AnimuGinger said:


> The meat is generally processed garbage with the legal maximum amount of water added.


I've always wondered why processed foods are cheaper than normal foods when they spend so much time and money jamming them full of ingredients that arent the original thing, which technically should cost more than just cutting up some fucking meat and putting it in the meat zone.


----------



## Cool Dog (Sep 30, 2021)

drfuzzyballs said:


> I can tell the kids today that I'm old enough to remember 97 cent stores.


I'm so old I remember the future looking bright and not like a technological orwellian nightmare fueled by faggotry and shitty chicom electronics


----------



## What the shit (Sep 30, 2021)

This is truly a tragedy. A sad day for all Americans.


----------



## Sandraker (Sep 30, 2021)

Didnt think the 10 cent increase on Parkers fountain drinks could be topped in my eyes, but this hurts way more.

Dollar General was already converted, but shame to see Dollar Tree go too


----------



## The Token Ethnic (Sep 30, 2021)

That place has some decent stuff, but it depends on what you're looking for and also the location. They have name brand toothpaste, pasta, gnocchi, movies, snacks and soda. The only decent frozen item I liked were the Jamaican beef patties. I still go there for cleaning supplies and random shit. Are they still going to call it Dollar Tree?


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Sep 30, 2021)

The Lawgiver said:


> I've always wondered why processed foods are cheaper than normal foods when they spend so much time and money jamming them full of ingredients that arent the original thing, which technically should cost more than just cutting up some fucking meat and putting it in the meat zone.


Yep, filled with water and salt to maintain the osmotic balance. If you don't use salt, the water won't be retained correctly.

Also, for anyone buying stuff you put in or on your body at Dollar Tree or a similar store, some of the stuff can be counterfeit, and what is actually in it can be rather dangerous. Fortunately, the people who counterfeit are rather lazy, and take all sorts of shortcuts. So, if you look at the product, sometimes it's a give away. Bad printing, incorrect spelling, etc... One of the better methods to knowing if it is overstock or fake is to use a UPC scanning app on your phone. If the UPC is real, it can be indexed to a real UPC that is known and the information it pulls up for the product will match the one you have in your hand. If the UPC is unknown, or doesn't match what is in your hand, you likely have a counterfeit product


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Sep 30, 2021)

The Lawgiver said:


> I've always wondered why processed foods are cheaper than normal foods when they spend so much time and money jamming them full of ingredients that arent the original thing, which technically should cost more than just cutting up some fucking meat and putting it in the meat zone.


Because the ingredients they’re pumping it up with cost significantly less that the actual food they’re pumping up. 

Take a 1lb piece of chicken, inject it with 1lb of water, sell it as 2lbs of chicken, profit!

The other huge advantage of heavily processed foods is the fact that it’s shelf-stable and keeps for a very long time.  Don’t need refrigeration.  You save a ton of money on transportation and storage when refrigeration isn’t required and your product has a 2 year + shelf life.

I’ve never really found any of the “dollar stores to be a real “deal”.  If you shop at multiple grocery stores, know which ones markdown all at once and when they do it, shop sales each week, and things like that you can really save some money.


----------



## Pissmaster (Sep 30, 2021)

The Lawgiver said:


> I remember back in the 2000s big lots had actual cool shit there but now I haven't bothered to go there in forever
> When I was a kid a biglots competitor "amazing savings" went out of business and I got a lot of ZOIDS and shit from there for super fucking cheap. This also happened in the 2000s.


There were a few years from like the mid 2000s through the early 2010s where Big Lots was actually alright, but I went back there last year and everything's just gone back to being shitty and/or overpriced.  Stuff that actually looked okay was more expensive than Target, somehow.  



Marissa Moira said:


> Yeah 5 Below used to sell games for 5 bucks and it was easy as hell to get replacement cables there. They were still selling PS1 games when the PS4 was out and had the best deadstock shit that you could find.
> 
> I found a bunch of Full Metal Alchemist gatcha figures there.


They still do, though when I went the other day, all they had in stock were a couple of PS4 & Xbone online-only games I can't remember.  I did pick up Titanfall 2 there a few years ago, though

They also had this goofy Greta Thunberg book:


and then I opened it up and immediately saw:


"When she finished, everyone including Bono, the famous lead singer of the Irish rock band U2, stood and applauded."


----------



## Thumb Butler (Sep 30, 2021)

What the shit said:


> This is truly a tragedy. A sad day for all Americans.


This is going to ruin deathfat hoarder Amberlynn Reid.


----------



## What the shit (Sep 30, 2021)

I hope the snack aisle doesn't get hit. I wouldn't want to pay 50 cents more just to sneak in candy at the theatres.


----------



## Sexual Chocolate (Sep 30, 2021)

Iron Jaguar said:


> What the hell can you buy for a dollar?!



Fuckin kids these days


----------



## Marissa Moira (Sep 30, 2021)

What the shit said:


> I hope the snack aisle doesn't get hit. I wouldn't want to pay 50 cents more just to sneak in candy at the theatres.


it costs 10 dollars for a Hershey bar at a regular concession stand. No matter the increase, you're still making out good.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Sep 30, 2021)

Iron Jaguar said:


> What the hell can you buy for a dollar?!


Questionable steaks.


----------



## Kerr Avon (Sep 30, 2021)

Local one had an amazing book selection unil 13 to 14 years ago 

Also the only place I use to be able to find Parodontax


----------



## What the shit (Sep 30, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> it costs 10 dollars for a Hershey bar at a regular concession stand. No matter the increase, you're still making out good.


True but regardless it would feel odd seeing as though you were always adjusted for it being a dollar. It would be the equivalent as if the Arizona Iced Tea went from 99 cents to $1.49. You’re still getting a good deal but it won’t feel the same as before.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Sep 30, 2021)

What the shit said:


> True but regardless it would feel odd seeing as though you were always adjusted for it being a dollar. It would be the equivalent as if the Arizona Iced Tea went from 99 cents to $1.49. You’re still getting a good deal but it won’t feel the same as before.


Not everything in life can be the Costco Hotdog.


----------



## Billy Beer (Sep 30, 2021)

Time to update the meme?


----------



## Pissmaster (Sep 30, 2021)

Vancouver Terry Bollea said:


> Local one had an amazing book selection unil 13 to 14 years ago
> 
> Also the only place I use to be able to find Parodontax


I wonder if I could just compile a bunch of my spergposts into a book and have it printed by a vanity publisher and sell it at dollar tree


----------



## Kerr Avon (Sep 30, 2021)

Pissmaster said:


> I wonder if I could just compile a bunch of my spergposts into a book and have it printed by a vanity publisher and sell it at dollar tree


Better there than with Vox Day ala Razorfist


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Sep 30, 2021)

Niggernerd said:


> Does this mean Five Below will be 6 above?!?!?


i've been saying for awhile, make a store called franklins where everything is $100 or less, its recession proof. 5 below has been experimenting with a $10&under section for awhile now.


----------



## Deadwaste (Sep 30, 2021)

this is why i dollar general
not to mention the employees are nicer there than the local dollar tree


----------



## Thomas Highway (Sep 30, 2021)

Agent Abe Caprine said:


> Questionable steaks.


----------



## T_Holygrail_Jesuschrist 2 (Sep 30, 2021)

I can't believe Brucesnoop of all people tweeted about dollar tree's buck breaking


			https://twitter.com/MarioTehArtist1/status/1443374194272636928
		



			https://twitter.com/Brucesnoop/status/1443638231803781125
		



			https://twitter.com/bitcoinnazi1/status/1443634109524451330
		



			https://twitter.com/BrahmsStoker/status/1443677548991459328


----------



## Quijibo69 (Oct 1, 2021)

I'm going to miss you shitty blu-rays and dvd movies.


----------



## The Lawgiver (Oct 1, 2021)

Quijibo69 said:


> I'm going to miss you shitty blu-rays and dvd movies.


where in the FUCK am I gonna get a copy of inspector gadget saves christmas on DVD now?!


----------



## The golden neckbeard (Oct 1, 2021)

Un Platano said:


> Last I heard about any raw meat from dollar stores, it was "steak" from a few years ago. And by that, they meant it was an even cheaper version of steakums.




They have a ribeye, a porkchop and a chicken individually wrapped and sold for a $1


Ive had the steak many times...
 Definately not Something ide eat rare but for a $1 its a damn good deal and they definately were not steak ums


----------



## I am Fried Egg (Oct 1, 2021)

So how long until some poor cashier gets shot because someone chimps out over their two liter of sugar water costing 50 cents more?


----------



## The Lawgiver (Oct 1, 2021)

I am Fried Egg said:


> So how long until some poor cashier gets shot because someone chimps out over their two liter of sugar water costing 50 cents more?


if other dollar tree meltdown videos are to become prophecy for what is to come it'll probably be a troon. remember the one that had a shitfit over being caught shoplifting from fucking dollar tree?


----------



## Un Platano (Oct 1, 2021)

I am Fried Egg said:


> So how long until some poor cashier gets shot because someone chimps out over their two liter of sugar water costing 50 cents more?


What a scam. The Walmart down the street is selling them for 79 cents a piece. $1 for a 2 liter is highway robbery, let alone upping it another 50 cents. Whatever happens to the cashier is totally justified in the midst of such blatant miscarriage of justice.


----------



## qu_rahn (Oct 1, 2021)

Lol  @  "dollar tree is actually good and da food ain't dat bad!"







No thank's


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 1, 2021)

Iron Jaguar said:


> What the hell can you buy for a dollar?!


It could be nice if inflation wasn't a thing so stuff costing 1 cent could be commonplace.


----------



## Jazz never died! (Oct 1, 2021)

Wings feelings on this news.


----------



## Caesare (Oct 1, 2021)

The golden neckbeard said:


> A decade ago i used to do all my grocery shopping there.
> 
> Literally you could get steaks, porkchops,  and chickens invididually packed.  They had their own brand and they didn't taste too bad either...they were weigh proportionally and generally an institutional cut
> 
> ...


Young people can still use a budget and get groceries on the cheap but the majority of them are too stupid to cook. I was reading a youth on twitter say they spend 4k a month on food. No kids either, I think just a couple.

That's why everyone should rain down insults on the trannies and other assorted beggars online.


----------



## potatofarms (Oct 1, 2021)

i thought the whole point of dollar/pound/euro stores was that they could rush the checkout by simply counting items and serve twice as many clients, then stock control at sunday night


----------



## potatofarms (Oct 1, 2021)

qu_rahn said:


> Lol  @  "dollar tree is actually good and da food ain't dat bad!"
> 
> 
> View attachment 2584949
> ...


thats some weak looking bacon. looks pumped with saline


----------



## Nick Gars (Oct 1, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> i've been saying for awhile, make a store called franklins where everything is $100 or less, its recession proof. 5 below has been experimenting with a $10&under section for awhile now.


The Franklin's idea is so absurd that it comes back around to being genius.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Oct 1, 2021)

Nick Gars said:


> The Franklin's idea is so absurd that it comes back around to being genius.


oh it gets better. the mascot is the "ceo" Franklin Black, who is played by a nigger in the commericals, and we hype up that its a "black" owned business and all that crap. the ads all play out like those black commercials from the 2000s. some white adam friedland looking guy comes out of one of our stores and a bunch of blacks are shouting at him like "damn son yo ass went to franklins?" "yo that white boy just went to franklins he cute" "hell yeah baby thats what i like to see. you a franklins boy now aren't ya" and the store catchphrase "get your ass down to franklins" plays at the end. Also yes we have a huge kimbo slice looking nigga working security just in case anyone trys stealing anything. And beyond that the stores are only located in either rich areas or gentrifed areas. we dont want hoodrats in there we want redditors in there. 

This idea semi-came to me after going to 5-below and costco in one trip. specifically seeing those collector editions of 2k, where its a $60 game with like $100 worth of in-game credits that you can get for $100 at costco. and imagining pulling that shit for every release, plus $100 shoes is a pretty regular price, same with clothes. or some knock-off headphones. how about a high quality backpack. And then there's the food. you really telling me no dumbass would like to know what a $100 chocolate bar tastes like? how about some $100 mac&chesse or potato chips? we got some $100 soap and deodorant too.  williams sonoma makes a lot of overly expensive dumb shit, we're just taking it to the people. all the most overpriced garbage for the type of trash that drives c-class mercedes. Did i mention we take EBT? and part* of our profits go to help the black youth of america. so you shouldn't feel bad about spending a bit of your trust fund on us schlomo. We know you want the entire beastie boys discography on vinyl, so get your ass down to franklins son!


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Oct 3, 2021)

Pissmaster said:


> There were a few years from like the mid 2000s through the early 2010s where Big Lots was actually alright, but I went back there last year and everything's just gone back to being shitty and/or overpriced.  Stuff that actually looked okay was more expensive than Target, somehow.
> 
> 
> They still do, though when I went the other day, all they had in stock were a couple of PS4 & Xbone online-only games I can't remember.  I did pick up Titanfall 2 there a few years ago, though
> ...


Right now the only $5 games at Five Below are...Fallout 76. Like 50 copies of that one game. Hasn't changed.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Oct 3, 2021)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> Right now the only $5 games at Five Below are...Fallout 76. Like 50 copies of that one game. Hasn't changed.


They have copies of Borderlands 3 now the few by me.


----------

